# Say hi to my soft shell!



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

about 6 months ago, i got him a 125 gallon tank. Prb one of the best kept soft shells around


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome turtle! About how big is he now? Lets see more pics!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

you know, i see him every day, to me, he is not any larger. but with as large of a tank as he has, and as much as he eats, i am sure he is prb and inch or two larger.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cool indeed- I doubt Ill ever own a turtle, but if I did I would go for one of those guys for sure!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

When i first saw him i was like ... hahah lame-o

Then the next week i came back and he was still there, and i watched him, and how he swam. I feel in love. So my gf and I bought him, and even though we cant play with him, he is the best, we sit back and watch him all the time, he dose the elvis dance when he is eating, and then some times just floats around in the middle of the tank like he is dead, then swims around like mad, He is the most fun - x100 times more then i can say in words. Many people come over and see him, and they just sit back and watch him. Hes great.

As i said, his name is pancakes and we plan on buying a female in May - when the new ones come in, and i am going to buy a female seince he is a male.

Oh and her name will be Waffles then we can name the eggs french toast.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome soft shell .. it looks really healthly


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool soft shell.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Pancakes is cute he looks kinda grumpy lol like the grinch but it is a good name for him I can't wait to get a house with a yard and such so I can get back into the more exotic animals.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh, hes not a grump. Ive got him trained he even know what his food box looks like


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

love the name..

oh yeah


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi!








(nice)


----------

